# Feeding Ferals in cold weather



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

There seems to be an entire new crop of ferals in the neighborhood, all of the previous ones have vanished. None of these are particularly friendly but do pass through the yard to enjoy a drink from the fish pond. I had been leaving some dry food out just to see who passes through but based on some of the info in other sections, that may not be the best. What, if anything can be left for the ferals when the temp is in single digits? None of these stay in the yard, they clearly have a safe spot somewhere else. My yard just seems to be on the rounds.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't think there's much you can do other than to leave dry food, unless you know when they're coming by and know they'll eat wet food immediately. It'll freeze pretty quickly. I left wet and dry food out for my stray. He started eating immediately. When I went back out about 45 minutes later, the food was frozen, and the dishes were still ice cold, even over an hour later.  

They make pet bowls that water won't freeze in, but they're electric. I haven't ever used mine, since I can check on him frequently. Come to think of it, I'd need an adapter thing. since his heated pad and a night light are already plugged into the outlet (he stays in my screened porch).


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dry food, as long as it's not getting wet/damp, is normally fine...
Do you have a place that's covered from the elements?
That's where any food bowls should go...
Dry food is calories! And they need all the calories they can get, to regulate their body temperatures, when it gets so brutally cold.
Sharon


----------



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

The wind dumped the bowel last night but it will have to be dry food for a while. Yes there is a sheltered place up against the house that is protected and dry. From the footprints in the snow there are two different cats, one with very large paws probably belonging to the orange tomcat I have seen, and a smaller set belonging to a youngster I rarely see. The camera goes back out tonight to see who comes by.


----------

